# burning oil?



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Just got my first oil change done this past Wednesday. The dealership put in 10w30 Mobil1 Synthetic. Car had 1,300 miles on it. Now when I start it, after being parked overnight, it burns oil. After a while, the blow-by stops. Car is a 2006, only 2 months old, and completely stock. First time on the highway, was Friday. Didn't push the car at all. Kept around 75-80 mph, on I-95.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

bump... anybody?


----------



## random_tuner (Dec 15, 2006)

Do it puff smoke only after sitting for a while or does it burn oil all the time?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

On a brand new engine, such as yours, synthetic oil shouldn't be used. You need regular oil to help seat the rings around the pistons. After like your 4th or 5th oil change, then it's OK to use synthetic oil...


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

ok, I'll have them use dino oil at my next change, and I'll stick with that for a while. Thanks.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Also, make sure you monitor the amount of oil it is eating up. You can check this by turning your engine off and leaving your car sitting for about ten minutes to let all the oil settle to the bottom. Check the oil level dipstick and make a note of the exact level it is at. After about 500 miles, recheck the same way and make a note. Do so again after 1000 miles. This should give you a good idea as to how much it is burning and if it is something to be concerned about. Try to take photos of it so you have something concrete to show.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok, Thanks


----------



## gljahn (Apr 30, 2007)

*Burn Oil*



dmroberson said:


> Just got my first oil change done this past Wednesday. The dealership put in 10w30 Mobil1 Synthetic. Car had 1,300 miles on it. Now when I start it, after being parked overnight, it burns oil. After a while, the blow-by stops. Car is a 2006, only 2 months old, and completely stock. First time on the highway, was Friday. Didn't push the car at all. Kept around 75-80 mph, on I-95.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks.


Take your car to Nissan.....I have a 35th Anniversary 350z and I burned three quarts in 3k miles, another 2 in the next 1k miles......Nissan advises a factory defect with piston rings...it appears that they pulled my oil pan and found parts of the rings sitting on the bottom of the pan.....their solution is they have ordered a new factory engine and will install it when it arrives. There is a similar problem with altimas and is subject to a recall.

I love my z and I hope Nissan performs a skilled installation....good luck and let me know how you fare.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Using synthetic oil right from the factory is a non-issue, many cars today are shipped from the factory with synthetic in them. Corvettes, for one.


----------



## Corradoslc7 (May 4, 2007)

dmroberson said:


> Just got my first oil change done this past Wednesday. The dealership put in 10w30 Mobil1 Synthetic. Car had 1,300 miles on it. Now when I start it, after being parked overnight, it burns oil. After a while, the blow-by stops. Car is a 2006, only 2 months old, and completely stock. First time on the highway, was Friday. Didn't push the car at all. Kept around 75-80 mph, on I-95.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks.


I would make sure they didn't overfill your engine, becuase that is to much of a coincidence that after your first oil change you start buring oil. Also "blowby" is when compression and exhuast gases blow by the piston rings and enter the crankcase, not when oil gets past your rings. Good luck man.


----------



## michael350znut (Oct 30, 2006)

*oil*



Zen31ZR said:


> Using synthetic oil right from the factory is a non-issue, many cars today are shipped from the factory with synthetic in them. Corvettes, for one.


 I traded in my 94 vette for a new 350 back in 05. A good mech will tell you (which I quite agree), that for at least the first 12k you should use the same as oil that it was shipped with. After 12k the valves are seated properly and you can then switch to a synthetic. 

350nut


----------

